# Developers please pay attention to lg g pro lite



## Rock-Ace (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi,
Is there any possibility of a new forum for LG G PRO LITE? I searched and found none. Are the developers not interested for this device? Someone please develop recovery and custom ROMs for LG G PRO LITE D686.

Thanks in advance....


----------



## khan_frd2002 (Dec 18, 2013)

Rock-Ace said:


> Hi,
> Is there any possibility of a new forum for LG G PRO LITE? I searched and found none. Are the developers not interested for this device? Someone please develop recovery and custom ROMs for LG G PRO LITE D686.
> 
> Thanks in advance....

Click to collapse



hey Brother....Its Mediatek Device?
And Can You Upload Backup of your Stock Rom OR Any Link of Stock Rom


----------



## Rock-Ace (Dec 18, 2013)

*LG G Pro lite STOCK ROM links*

For stock ROM plzz visit this link : http://answerslg.com/lg-optimus-g-pro-lite-lg-d686-stock-rom-firmware-v10b-india/


----------



## khan_frd2002 (Dec 20, 2013)

Rock-Ace said:


> For stock ROM plzz visit this link : http://answerslg.com/lg-optimus-g-pro-lite-lg-d686-stock-rom-firmware-v10b-india/

Click to collapse



thanks bro....and its MT6577 Phone
you can try any MT6577 Roms It will Works on your Device with minor changes...
Go to Micromax A110 section you will get some goods rom


----------



## Rock-Ace (Dec 20, 2013)

*LG G Pro lite CWM recovery and backup...*



khan_frd2002 said:


> thanks bro....and its MT6577 Phone
> you can try any MT6577 Roms It will Works on your Device with minor changes...
> Go to Micromax A110 section you will get some goods rom

Click to collapse



Thanks for your advice but can you support this device ? I am in need of proper rooting and CWM recovery for this device.
If possible plz let me know what should be modified in MMX110 ROMs for LG G pro lite as its LG firmware with 5.5in qHD screen etc...


----------



## kismetmookz (Dec 21, 2013)

is there any problem with mediatek devices??


----------



## khan_frd2002 (Dec 21, 2013)

Rock-Ace said:


> Thanks for your advice but can you support this device ? I am in need of proper rooting and CWM recovery for this device.
> If possible plz let me know what should be modified in MMX110 ROMs for LG G pro lite as its LG firmware with 5.5in qHD screen etc...

Click to collapse



Bro As I Said You Can Use Any MT6577 CWM Recovery And Rooting Method.....I dont have LG Phone So Cant Support It But I can Help You



kismetmookz said:


> is there any problem with mediatek devices??

Click to collapse



Bro Mediatek Is Very Good Phone Very Less Chances Of Hard Brick But One Of The Most Big Disadvantages is NO Proper Sources...You Can See Only Less Custom Kernel


----------



## Rock-Ace (Dec 21, 2013)

Thanks for prompt reply....will be in contact for future ROM development and recovery options of LG G PRO LITE D686....as of now I am looking for proper stock rom flashing method for recovering LG G PRO LITE if its bricked during rooting /trying custom rom

Sent from my LG-D686 using xda app-developers app


----------



## khan_frd2002 (Dec 21, 2013)

Rock-Ace said:


> Thanks for prompt reply....will be in contact for future ROM development and recovery options of LG G PRO LITE D686....as of now I am looking for proper stock rom flashing method for recovering LG G PRO LITE if its bricked during rooting /trying custom rom
> 
> Sent from my LG-D686 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



You Can Check This For Flashing Your Stock rom...
forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2191698


----------



## Rock-Ace (Dec 21, 2013)

khan_frd2002 said:


> You Can Check This For Flashing Your Stock rom...
> forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2191698

Click to collapse



U can check this for .kdz extraction if u r facing any problem related to its extraction: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2171710


----------



## DACF (Dec 25, 2013)

Please cheack out this LG G PRO Lite D680, I'll like to see new roms


----------



## shivg86 (Dec 29, 2013)

How to get in recovery or download in lg g pro lite..i hv no idea as m new in lg.
And where we can download stock official roms of lg g pro lite??like i used to download stock rom in Samsung.

Sent from my LG-D686 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Rock-Ace (Jan 1, 2014)

*Tried a lot but no results...*

tried each and every method on net but Mobile uncle is not working and giving security error if I try to boot to recovery and SP FLASH Tool is unable to flash anything to my D686 ... its always at 0% even after following each step precisely in:
http://semayi.blogspot.in/2013/03/mxnec-m307-build-custom-cwr-or-twrp.html  (for creating CWM/TWRP)
 and 
http://semayi.blogspot.in/2013/03/mxnec-m307-mt6577-flashing-twrp-cwr.html (for flashing recoveries)


----------



## Rock-Ace (Jan 1, 2014)

check this to create CWM and TWRP recovery:   http://semayi.blogspot.in/2013/03/mxnec-m307-build-custom-cwr-or-twrp.html

TO flash CWM / TWRP recovery : http://semayi.blogspot.in/2013/03/mxnec-m307-mt6577-flashing-twrp-cwr.html


----------



## Rock-Ace (Jan 1, 2014)

*Got some new easy methods....*

@DACF check this to create CWM and TWRP recovery:   http://semayi.blogspot.in/2013/03/mxnec-m307-build-custom-cwr-or-twrp.html

TO flash CWM / TWRP recovery : http://semayi.blogspot.in/2013/03/mxnec-m307-mt6577-flashing-twrp-cwr.html


----------



## DACF (Jan 1, 2014)

Rock-Ace said:


> @DACF check this to create CWM and TWRP recovery:   http://semayi.blogspot.in/2013/03/mxnec-m307-build-custom-cwr-or-twrp.html
> 
> TO flash CWM / TWRP recovery : http://semayi.blogspot.in/2013/03/mxnec-m307-mt6577-flashing-twrp-cwr.html

Click to collapse



Hey bro, thank you for the link, I'll try it out and post my news  :good::laugh:


----------



## Rock-Ace (Jan 1, 2014)

DACF said:


> Hey bro, thank you for the link, I'll try it out and post my news  :good::laugh:

Click to collapse



Now I have even tried on Win7 X64 with SP Flash tool and 'Flash Tool' provided by MediaTek themself also with the tuorials provided on Chinaphonearena forum ... but none worked...  Really LG engineers have done something to their MediaTek devices ...   :/


----------



## DACF (Jan 1, 2014)

Rock-Ace said:


> Now I have even tried on Win7 X64 with SP Flash tool and 'Flash Tool' provided by MediaTek themself also with the tuorials provided on Chinaphonearena forum ... but none worked...  Really LG engineers have done something to their MediaTek devices ...   :/

Click to collapse



Hey bro try this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2379412
I got LG Security error after rebooting in recovery mode


----------



## Rock-Ace (Jan 1, 2014)

DACF said:


> Hey bro try this: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2379412
> I got LG Security error after rebooting in recovery mode

Click to collapse



Same here I am facing the same problem since last 2 days and finally I have understood that our PC or LG phones are not ready to run in compliance with the MTK /ADB drivers for SP Flash tool as a result SP Flash tool is unable to flash anything/create backup and if I am trying with Mobile Uncle Tools I am getting security error...


----------



## DACF (Jan 1, 2014)

Rock-Ace said:


> Same here I am facing the same problem since last 2 days and finally I have understood that our PC or LG phones are not ready to run in compliance with the MTK /ADB drivers for SP Flash tool as a result SP Flash tool is unable to flash anything/create backup and if I am trying with Mobile Uncle Tools I am getting security error...

Click to collapse



Yeah, then I'm right, LG modified drivers or something, that's why we can't flash thru the tools :/


----------



## Rock-Ace (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi,
Is there any possibility of a new forum for LG G PRO LITE? I searched and found none. Are the developers not interested for this device? Someone please develop recovery and custom ROMs for LG G PRO LITE D686.

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Rock-Ace (Jan 1, 2014)

DACF said:


> Yeah, then I'm right, LG modified drivers or something, that's why we can't flash thru the tools :/

Click to collapse



Were you able to flash the created recovery with SP FLASH TOOL even for a single time ?? As I was not able to flash with SP FLASH TOOL one guy replied that 

"When you see 0% (searching.-..) try to disconnect USB phone cable, wait 4/5 secs and connect again.
FlashTool will start to flash."
...But I've already tried more than 10-12 times with Mobile Uncle Tools but I always get "Security Error" after successful flash through Mobile Uncle Tools and SP FLASH TOOL remains at 0% for me...so now I will try to remove USB cable and insert it AGain as advised by that guy.... Let me know results on your side...


----------



## Rock-Ace (Jan 1, 2014)

DACF said:


> Yeah, then I'm right, LG modified drivers or something, that's why we can't flash thru the tools :/

Click to collapse



Got help from one developer.. he mentioned that : "Another classic case of lock bootloader like the Motorola MTK Razer


PS : First you need to unlock your bootloader after that any recovery ported for LG G pro lite will work .
Here is the method to unlock bootloader but try with CWM ported for your phone (can be easily made from MTK droid tool or other tools within few clicks)

Unlock LG bootloader : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2221102

If its successful we can flash recovery to our phone..


----------



## Rock-Ace (Jan 2, 2014)

*Help Needed!!! LG G PRO LITE*



DACF said:


> Hey was up, where can I sumbit a petition to create a forum for the LG G Pro Lite D680?

Click to collapse





shaolin85 said:


> after rooting make an ext3 partition on your sd card then install "link2d" app from play store, this solved the big problem of not supporting moving apps to sd.

Click to collapse





shivg86 said:


> M unable to understand the rooting method as it is in some foreign language.
> Help out anyone....
> 
> Sent from my LG-D686 using Tapatalk 2

Click to collapse



In all these experiment and tweaking I have soft bricked my LG G pro lite...  (only LG logo is appearing while trying to boot-no animation no response). Please help me to get into DOWNLOAD MODE and flash stock rom. I have stock rom with me but I am unabe to go into DOWNLOAD MODE.
iTS SAYING "SECURITY ERROR" if I am trying to do Hard Reset 
EDIT:
well I have finally recovered my phone and have also posted a thread for the same...
Here is how to recover/unroot/unbrick your LG G PRO LITE : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2594480


----------



## shivg86 (Jan 4, 2014)

Rock ace its good to hear that you have recovered your phone....
I hv few questions or doubts for you..i hope you would reply.
How to get in download mode or recovery mode?
Where i can download the stock rom of lg g pro lite?
And how can i flash the stock rom using a pc?i mean dere is any odin software 4 it?


Sent from my LG-D686 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DACF (Jan 4, 2014)

shivg86 said:


> Rock ace its good to hear that you have recovered your phone....
> I hv few questions or doubts for you..i hope you would reply.
> How to get in download mode or recovery mode?
> Where i can download the stock rom of lg g pro lite?
> ...

Click to collapse



1. Downloadmode: Turn off the phone, press vol + and then plug in the usb cable to the pc and the phone, wait. You enter download mode.
2 & 3. Download mobile tools from LG.

I don't really know if there is an odin like software.


----------



## Rock-Ace (Jan 4, 2014)

shivg86 said:


> Rock ace its good to hear that you have recovered your phone....
> I hv few questions or doubts for you..i hope you would reply.
> How to get in download mode or recovery mode?
> Where i can download the stock rom of lg g pro lite?
> ...

Click to collapse



Yes.... but we need not to use ODIN kind of software.. I have explained everything here in my post check this : http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=2594480


----------



## Rock-Ace (Jan 5, 2014)

DACF said:


> 1. Downloadmode: Turn off the phone, press vol + and then plug in the usb cable to the pc and the phone, wait. You enter download mode.
> 2 & 3. Download mobile tools from LG.
> 
> I don't really know if there is an odin like software.

Click to collapse


@DACF what about unlocking the bootloader ? have you tried those methods mentioned by me or something else ? Have you got any method to unlock G pro lite bootloader ?

*If you want to flash any recovery/custom roms first you need to unlock LG bootloader..this method may help (use CWM/TWRP made for your specific phone ..let me know results on your side : http://forum.xda-developers.com/show....php?t=2224020*


----------



## hanut1 (Jan 22, 2014)

i ll try to unlock my bootloader by this method ...btw is this method working for u ?


----------



## hanut1 (Jan 28, 2014)

did anyone unlocked the bootloader

Sent from my LG-D686 using xda app-developers app


----------



## Rock-Ace (Feb 2, 2014)

hanut1 said:


> did anyone unlocked the bootloader
> 
> Sent from my LG-D686 using xda app-developers app

Click to collapse



Nops... try and let me know on your side..


----------



## angelofell (Apr 12, 2014)

*please play atention for LG g pro lite*

Please is my cellphone is LG pro lite but not tutorial for it. I like a friends for help us. My LG pro lite is not work cwm  recovery : (


----------



## hanut1 (Apr 15, 2014)

cwm is not still ported because its bootliader is locked

Sent from my LG-D686 using xda app-developers app


----------



## shivg86 (Apr 16, 2014)

What kind of problem you are facing angelofeck???

Sent from my LG-D686 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aurelien.earth (Apr 25, 2014)

There is this method to root LG Pro Lite. I don't tested it:
http://lggprolite.blogspot.com/2014/02/how-to-root-lg-g-pro-lite-using-vroot.html


----------



## smokealbertobi (May 14, 2014)

So anybody found any roms or recovery system for the phone yet?


----------



## hanut1 (May 14, 2014)

nup ...

Sent from my LG-D686 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## leo_hacker82 (May 25, 2014)

for root just use kingoapp or kingoroot its the same and the root its very easy and succesfull..without any problem


----------



## werty100 (Jun 15, 2014)

I am going to develop to d686
Preparing CWM and update to 4.2.1
Bootloader unlock makes imposible all


----------



## hanut1 (Jun 16, 2014)

yes it does

Sent from my LG-D686 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## romulocarlos (Jun 25, 2014)

Hi guys!

Just won a LG D685! I was using E455F before, so some information maybe useful, since is same brand:


 Never, never, never (and say again NEVER) remove Play Games or Play Books. NEVER. Don't integrate updates with TitaniumBackup as well. On E455F is the cause of "SECURITY ERROR". But I was able to freeze them, at least.
 Until we get bootloader unlocked, we can't FLASH a recovery image... but some usefull info, maybe a port, is here.
 Don't play around with root so much until we have a KDZ to get phone back in case of problems.
 MAKE A BACKUP OF YOUR EFS FOLDER, or you are a candidate to have a phone with NO IMEI.
 If you have a KDZ file, then you maybe try this to recover your phone. It saves me when I brick the E455F!

For me, I just need a KDZ, unbranded, to start playing with recovery. I can't find one, so no playing for name of safe!

Thats all for now... any news I'll post here!

EDIT.: I tried to flash a KDZ with FlashTool 1.8. Don't work on our phone.


----------



## Rock-Ace (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi,
Is there any possibility of a new forum for LG G PRO LITE? I searched and found none. Are the developers not interested for this device? Someone please develop recovery and custom ROMs for LG G PRO LITE D686.

Thanks in advance....


----------



## Stevohen (Jul 9, 2014)

Any of you tried tried running Xposed framework and Gravity Box on your G Pro Lite? I rooted and want to try, but without proper backup I'm skeptical.


----------



## romulocarlos (Jul 9, 2014)

Stevohen said:


> Any of you tried tried running Xposed framework and Gravity Box on your G Pro Lite? I rooted and want to try, but without proper backup I'm skeptical.

Click to collapse



I tried some modules, but I don't remenber all I tried. I tried to remove QSlide from status bar, some modification to clock and icons, and some audio modifications. Anyway... No success.

 My phone is LG G Pro Lite Dual (D685). It installs and run all modules, but none of them worked.

BTW, your phone is rooted. If you are unsure about testing, take a backup with Titanium Backup on your phone, and install LG drivers and LG Software Update tool on your PC. If something goes wrong, just restore your phone with LG Software Update Tool, and then restore your data with Titanium Backup.


----------



## Stevohen (Jul 10, 2014)

romulocarlos said:


> I tried some modules, but I don't remenber all I tried. I tried to remove QSlide from status bar, some modification to clock and icons, and some audio modifications. Anyway... No success.
> 
> My phone is LG G Pro Lite Dual (D685). It installs and run all modules, but none of them worked.
> 
> BTW, your phone is rooted. If you are unsure about testing, take a backup with Titanium Backup on your phone, and install LG drivers and LG Software Update tool on your PC. If something goes wrong, just restore your phone with LG Software Update Tool, and then restore your data with Titanium Backup.

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info! I have the single sim D682, but the result will probably be the same. I will try anyway!

And also thanks for the backup tip... This is my first LG phone so still figuring things out. I am pretty happy withthe Optimus UI, so far much much faster than Touchwiz on my previous S3 mini (which I eventually flashed to CM). But I do miss some of the CM features. And I hate everything being so white and bright on LG


----------



## romulocarlos (Jul 10, 2014)

CM and/or custom ROMs will be hard to appear for now. KitKat is coming for this device in a official way, and we don't have a way to unlock the bootloader yet.

Without unlocked bootloader, we can't flash an recovery image, wich is ESSENTIAL to backup and create custom ROMs...


----------



## Stevohen (Jul 10, 2014)

Just to confirm, I have Gravity Box with Xposed framework running on my D682 and so far everything seems good. Was able to change many settings. Finally have a black statusbar instead of grey, yay! And sliding statusbar to change brightness works like a charm.

Now I don't care so much for custom roms 
I haven't played around too much, but undoubtly some of the features won't work. Let me know if you guys need more feedback :good:


----------



## romulocarlos (Jul 10, 2014)

Stevohen said:


> Just to confirm, I have Gravity Box with Xposed framework running on my D682 and so far everything seems good. Was able to change many settings. Finally have a black statusbar instead of grey, yay! And sliding statusbar to change brightness works like a charm.
> 
> Now I don't care so much for custom roms
> I haven't played around too much, but undoubtly some of the features won't work. Let me know if you guys need more feedback :good:

Click to collapse



Nice! I readed your post, and gave GravityBox another try. You're right: it works. Not 100%, but works.

Thanks!


----------



## Stevohen (Jul 10, 2014)

Here is my experience so far:

Statusbar settings:
- Can change statusbar icons and icon colour, but signal level indicator colour won't change (spoiling the look)
- Can move/edit/hide statusbar clock/battery indicator
- Can change statusbar colour, but colour reverts when I open keyboard (maybe it's just stupid swiftkey)
- Slide statusbar to change brightness works perfectly

Navigationbar:
- On-screen navigation bar works excellent! Seems like all settings work. Only catch is the change in screen size messes with the standard Optimus home screen and app drawer (backup your home screen in LG settings before attempting) so you will have to use a 3rd party launcher like Nova

Pie Control:
- So far pie control looks like it works perfectly (make sure to slide finger in from off screen, increasing trigger size will make it more sensitive)

Transparency management:
- Transparency for statusbar/navbar sseems not working

Power Tweaks:
- Power menu settings all seem to work fine, except some LED features

Display Tweaks:
- Allow rotation for every orientation works

There are more settings, haven't tested all. Reboot might have fixed some things but I was impatient to test them all (and unsure what everything does). Still looking for a way to swop the menu and back keys (stretching for back key is inconvenient!)


----------



## Stevohen (Aug 2, 2014)

Not sure where else to post this, but if anyone is listening I thought you guys might want to know.

Running Xposed, I found this mod called OptimusToolBox:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/modules/mod-optimustoolbox-t2831232

It allows you to change some settings in the Optimus UI, most importantly removing that damn Qslide bar in the notification area. You can also disable the QuickMemo button and various other things.

Edit: Also, TintedStatusBar works amazing for making the status bar look better:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/modules/mod-tinted-status-bar-t2457265

The transparency settings don't work (requires KK) but you can match the statusbar colours to specific apps and it looks really nice


----------



## romulocarlos (Aug 2, 2014)

Stevohen said:


> Not sure where else to post this, but if anyone is listening I thought you guys might want to know.
> 
> Running Xposed, I found this mod called OptimusToolBox:
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/xposed/modules/mod-optimustoolbox-t2831232
> ...

Click to collapse



It work! God, I finally get rid from Qslide! Thanks, thanks, thanks!


----------



## aurelien.earth (Aug 8, 2014)

New update V20A for LG G Pro lite Dual D686 in progress!
592,99mo!


----------



## romulocarlos (Aug 8, 2014)

aurelien.earth said:


> New update V20A for LG G Pro lite Dual D686 in progress!
> 592,99mo!

Click to collapse



I already have V20B.


----------



## MohamedYousri (Aug 8, 2014)

​


----------



## arayas (Aug 8, 2014)

*Kit Kat is here*

Today i received Kit Kat on my Pro Lite Dual (in Romania). Status bar is transparent now and all indicators are white. QSlide it's optional after update, can be disabled now. On first look, i like my new status bar (i hated the black-blue old one) but i dont see many things different compared with old version.
I will be back with news soon.


----------



## MohamedYousri (Aug 8, 2014)

arayas said:


> Today i received Kit Kat on my Pro Lite Dual (in Romania). Status bar is transparent now and all indicators are white. QSlide it's optional after update, can be disabled now. On first look, i like my new status bar (i hated the black-blue old one) but i dont see many things different compared with old version.
> I will be back with news soon.

Click to collapse



how can you hide the qslide in the notification panel ?! tried but couldn't


----------



## arayas (Aug 8, 2014)

MohamedYousri said:


> how can you hide the qslide in the notification panel ?! tried but couldn't

Click to collapse



In notification panel, where you can activate wi-fi, sound, data...i have a new shortcut named qslide and i can activate qslide just like wifi.


----------



## MohamedYousri (Aug 9, 2014)

arayas said:


> In notification panel, where you can activate wi-fi, sound, data...i have a new shortcut named qslide and i can activate qslide just like wifi.

Click to collapse



Done  

Thanks 

nice update and very welcomed from LG


----------



## [email protected]@D (Aug 12, 2014)

*Port cwm*

Hi
When cwm recovery port for this phone??? (
Pls develope...


----------



## hanut1 (Aug 12, 2014)

dont download if ur phone is rooted unroot it first then only it will be updated

Sent from my LG-D686 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Dostoevsky (Aug 15, 2014)

MohamedYousri said:


> Done
> 
> Thanks
> 
> nice update and very welcomed from LG

Click to collapse



Have you attempted to root kitkat? I have only been successful on 4.1.2.




[email protected]@D said:


> Hi
> When cwm recovery port for this phone??? (
> Pls develope...

Click to collapse



Custom recovery is not possible with locked bootloader.


----------



## hanut1 (Aug 16, 2014)

ya i rooted it

Sent from my LG-D686 using XDA Free mobile app


----------



## Rock-Ace (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi,
Is there any possibility of a new forum for LG G PRO LITE? I searched and found none. Are the developers not interested for this device? Someone please develop recovery and custom ROMs for LG G PRO LITE D686.

Thanks in advance....


----------



## [email protected]@D (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey guys
I successful to root 4.4.2 rom by EasyRoot App !?

You can download it from :
http://d-h.st/57X
@Dostoevsky 
Unlock bootloader is not possible ?!?
I looking way to install custom recovery and install custom rom ?

فرستاده شده از LG-D686ِ من با Tapatalk


----------



## Dostoevsky (Aug 17, 2014)

[email protected]@D said:


> Hey guys
> I successful to root 4.4.2 rom by EasyRoot App !?
> 
> You can download it from :
> http://d-h.st/57X

Click to collapse



Thanks for the info. I see that this is officially called Baidu Root, and it's all in Chinese. Still, it managed to root my D686 running 4.4.2

I did replace su provided with SuperSU.




[email protected]@D said:


> Unlock bootloader is not possible ?!?
> I looking way to install custom recovery and install custom rom ?

Click to collapse



Has anyone tried CWMinject? The f/w is available on LG's site. I might try it later.

edit: After reading some horror stories, I will _not _attempt cwminject on locked bootloader. Please don't try this unless you can jtag your phone.


----------



## smokerman (Oct 15, 2014)

Dostoevsky said:


> Thanks for the info. I see that this is officially called Baidu Root, and it's all in Chinese. Still, it managed to root my D686 running 4.4.2
> 
> I did replace su provided with SuperSU.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i ve rooted my d686 with 4.4.2..i ve used this method:http://lggprolite.blogspot.pt/2014/08/how-to-root-lg-g-pro-lite-kitkat-442.html

all fine.


----------



## govind1993 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Can t flash any roms using custom mod recovery!!!!ROMS PLZ.*

*LG PRO LITE D 686,is the best phone you can possibly get in the range 20 k.
PLEASE DEVELOP ROMS FOR THIS PHONE, THIS PHONE IS SHOWS INCOMPATABLE WITH CLOCKWORKMOD RECOVERY. IS IT POSSIBLE TO INSTALL ANY OPERATING SYSTEM OTHER THAN THE DEFAULT ANDROID SYSTEM. NOT COMPATABLE! CANT DOWNLOAD ANY ROMS!.
TOTALLY DISSAPOINTING, -developers! *


----------



## toty250 (Nov 15, 2014)

hi every one 
ther is any news about android 5.0 for lg g pro lite ??


----------



## Rahul Barot (Nov 16, 2014)

*i want to downgrade*

boss i want to downgrade lg gpro lite d 686 my phone is on android 4.4.2 now oi want 4.3 or 4.2 any android plzz sent  a link or describe here


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 6, 2014)

*Lollipop Update*

hello.... can anybody tell me whether LG G Pro Lite D686 is going to get Lollipop update?


----------



## [email protected]@D (Dec 29, 2014)

*??*

Hey guys 
Has this realy work ??
http://www.cwm-twrp-recovery.org/mp3-0/lg-g-pro-lite-dual-5736.html


----------



## JoseVigil (Feb 2, 2015)

Did anyone unlocked the bootloader of the D680? 

Thanks lot,
Jose


----------



## romulocarlos (Feb 2, 2015)

JoseVigil said:


> Did anyone unlocked the bootloader of the D680?
> 
> Thanks lot,
> Jose

Click to collapse



Nops... and LG don't want to have it unlocked. I did contact with them, and no success.


----------



## JoseVigil (Feb 2, 2015)

romulocarlos said:


> Nops... and LG don't want to have it unlocked. I did contact with them, and no success.

Click to collapse



Hi romulocarlos, 

Yes, its clear that they do not want to have it unlocked. There is almost no information on this phone about it. 

My goal is to add non-generic feature boot on charge and by unlocking it I could run fastboot commands.  Having the bootloader with TWRP I can also try custom rom with inbuilt feature. 

I am looking forward to pay for any developer who can achieve this feature. 

Thanks for the answer,
Jose


----------



## romulocarlos (Feb 2, 2015)

JoseVigil said:


> Hi romulocarlos,
> 
> Yes, its clear that they do not want to have it unlocked. There is almost no information on this phone about it.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You will need to send a phone to developer, too.

But I think this phone don't have fastboot mode. When I tried to get this mode with "adb reboot bootloader", its reboots in normal mode. I think "download mode" is only what we have.


----------



## JoseVigil (Feb 2, 2015)

romulocarlos said:


> You will need to send a phone to developer, too.
> 
> But I think this phone don't have fastboot mode. When I tried to get this mode with "adb reboot bootloader", its reboots in normal mode. I think "download mode" is only what we have.

Click to collapse



Yes, that is something we will probably need to do if remote control does not work out. What I am considering is using TeamViewer for Android, ADBRemote and VNC. If this was is not possible then I will have to send it as you are suggesting. 

I also tried the same with "adb reboot bootloader" and did not worked.  What I did find out is that when you go into "Download Mode" a new ADB Device is detected on my computer however no driver matched the device. I assume fastboot could be avilable on Download Mode. 

Thanks lot,
Jose


----------



## romulocarlos (Feb 2, 2015)

JoseVigil said:


> Yes, that is something we will probably need to do if remote control does not work out. What I am considering is using TeamViewer for Android, ADBRemote and VNC. If this was is not possible then I will have to send it as you are suggesting.
> 
> I also tried the same with "adb reboot bootloader" and did not worked.  What I did find out is that when you go into "Download Mode" a new ADB Device is detected on my computer however no driver matched the device. I assume fastboot could be avilable on Download Mode.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Install the drivers on LG's website, and the unknow adb device will be recognized.


----------



## JoseVigil (Feb 2, 2015)

romulocarlos said:


> Install the drivers on LG's website, and the unknow adb device will be recognized.

Click to collapse



I will do that and let you know, will cross check since I think I have already  done it however will try again. 

Thanks!


----------



## JoseVigil (Feb 2, 2015)

Hi romulocarlos, I posted on the boot-on-charge issue here with all the tests we have been doing http://forum.xda-developers.com/and...ot-charge-lg-pro-lite-d680-developer-t3019859.

I also mention our interaction, appreciate.


----------



## romulocarlos (Feb 2, 2015)

JoseVigil said:


> Hi romulocarlos, I posted on the boot-on-charge issue here with all the tests we have been doing http://forum.xda-developers.com/and...ot-charge-lg-pro-lite-d680-developer-t3019859.
> 
> I also mention our interaction, appreciate.

Click to collapse



Good job... lets wait for a developer!


----------



## JoseVigil (Feb 2, 2015)

romulocarlos said:


> Good job... lets wait for a developer!

Click to collapse



Thanks  romulocarlos , F5 to see images.


----------



## swagmonkey (Feb 2, 2015)

*Getting started*



Rock-Ace said:


> Hi,
> Is there any possibility of a new forum for LG G PRO LITE? I searched and found none. Are the developers not interested for this device? Someone please develop recovery and custom ROMs for LG G PRO LITE D686.
> 
> Thanks in advance....

Click to collapse



Hi Rock-Ace, I am a beginner in rooting phones, but is fascinated by the amazing powers and improvements phone gets after rooting. I own a 
LG G PRO LITE D686 and is looking forward to root my first ROM. I have already read a lot about how to root and precautions to take. But, could you please guide me through the process of installing on LG phones and the best ROM to try for? Thanks in advance!


----------



## [email protected] (May 4, 2015)

*Guide!!!*



Rock-Ace said:


> Thanks for your advice but can you support this device ? I am in need of proper rooting and CWM recovery for this device.
> If possible plz let me know what should be modified in MMX110 ROMs for LG G pro lite as its LG firmware with 5.5in qHD screen etc...

Click to collapse




Hello Rock-Ace. I was following you posts. Kindly guide me how to have a recovery installed as well as a custom rom. I have my phone rooted following your steps but now help me with this.


----------



## Rock-Ace (Dec 18, 2013)

Hi,
Is there any possibility of a new forum for LG G PRO LITE? I searched and found none. Are the developers not interested for this device? Someone please develop recovery and custom ROMs for LG G PRO LITE D686.

Thanks in advance....


----------



## dandeli21 (May 11, 2015)

does this thread die?  sad


----------



## [email protected]@D (Jun 14, 2015)

hi members.
i sussesfull unlock and install cwm on g pro lite ( d686 , d 680 ) from this method ^_^ :
www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbuPVXU1rvo

can anyone port lolipop 5.x for this phone ?
has any roms work on this phone now?!
 now i have zip backup from stockrom !

please develop... @Rock-Ace @khan_frd2002 @kaminasama


----------



## komunistvb (Jun 30, 2015)

Tested CWM_5.5.0.4_d680.img on LG G686 with D68620d-EUR-XX ROM it is 4.4.2 and it works.
Only internal SD is in option for BECKUP.
Unsecured boot.img for V10 is not flash only CWM_5.5.0.4_d680.img beacose i am on D68620d-EUR-XX ROM it 20d version.
Hope that they will provide Unsecured boot.img for V20d.


----------



## vipin1 (Aug 10, 2015)

*is the thread alive?*

after spending a lot of time i have successfully got into the cwm of lg d686....now all i want is a ported rom.....if anyone can upload it i will test it on my mobile and reply.....i am not able to create a backup of my stock rom because mtk droid tools not running properly on my windows 10 pc....


----------



## sujith one (Oct 21, 2015)

*sad to see not a single custom rom*

it such a great phone(lags a lot some time  ) but looked good  .used custom rom with LG p500 but it really sucks that due to mediatek processor .I can't have a custom rom .


----------



## an00p89162 (Nov 29, 2015)

[email protected]@D said:


> hi members.
> i sussesfull unlock and install cwm on g pro lite ( d686 , d 680 ) from this method ^_^ :
> www.youtube.com/watch?v=nbuPVXU1rvo
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thatz cool...!!


----------



## jhickz06 (Dec 30, 2016)

*Flashable Roms for LG D686*

is there a stock rom for LG D686 flashable in SP Flash tool?


----------

